

How a mechanical watch works - pelf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZwq1KL4SD0

======
Fundlab
I enjoyed the dense precision and attention to detail in designing this
timeless piece of mechanism. 'Feels like porn for engineers' to me

